# Good versus evil twins



## milkbaby (Oct 6, 2017)

I took this pic of "twin" western chef knives that I made starting from the same design but which turned out different. The way this pic got lit made me think of an angel and devil sitting on each shoulder... Lucky accident.

https://i.Rule #2/szbiccKh.jpg




Here's the "angel" with movingui and leopardwood handle. The way this handle turned out converted me into a fan of leopardwood, it finishes well and looks so nice!
https://i.Rule #2/RTFBj0lh.jpg




Here's the "devil" with dyed maple burl and bocote handle, not as evil in the sunlight tho.
https://i.Rule #2/sa1OftPh.jpg




And this is a bonus pic, just completed the finishing grind and sharpening today. Testing performace and debating which pants to put on it, leaning towards red morrel burl with either holly or gaboon ebony inlay. What y'all think?
https://i.Rule #2/kxdoguFh.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13 | Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 6, 2017)

Nice looking knives. Like the leopard wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2017)

Sweet! Very cool knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2017)

Beautiful pair of knives! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2017)

Very cool....I think you should keep the black n white for the spacers like the other two. And use some osage as the inlay...??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 7, 2017)

Great looking knives Marcus. The patina on that last one lends itself to dark handle like ebony or Blackwood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2017)

Just curious, why do you not smooth out the upper portion of the blade? They look awesome as they are, but I was just wondering what your thinking was.
Great looking knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 7, 2017)

Good looking knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 9, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just curious, why do you not smooth out the upper portion of the blade? They look awesome as they are, but I was just wondering what your thinking was.
> Great looking knives.



Thank you for the compliment and the question! :)

The upper portion is left with black scale to help a bit against corrosion resistance as these aren't stainless steel. Also, I also use the hammer texture as an aid for food release. Sometimes foods like cucumbers and potatoes will ride up the blade, and these pieces can get suctioned onto the blade and are hard to remove. The rough surface either lets the food separate and fall off during cutting or releases it much easier than a very smooth finished blade so you can just brush off the pieces with a flick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 9, 2017)

Your scales are beautiful! What are the dimensions on these?

Also really like all of the photography. What kind of camera set up do you have?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 10, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Your scales are beautiful! What are the dimensions on these?
> 
> Also really like all of the photography. What kind of camera set up do you have?



Thanks Neil! :)

These are both 15N20 carbon steel but dimensions are slightly different; the dark handle is about 7" / 180 mm blade length, the light handle 6.5" / 165 mm. They're both around 2" / 51 mm tall from edge to spine at the heel. About 0.09" / 2.3 mm thick at the spine above the heel with slight distal taper to the tip, edge is ground to almost zero then sharpened at whatever feels appropriate to me on coarse diamond plate then increasing refinement on waterstones. Don't remember exactly but I think the handles are around 5 inch / 125 mm long (I don't have the knives with me at the moment).

The photos are all just taken with my camera phone (Samsung S7 active). I almost always take/took terrible photos. One thing I read was to try and get indirect lighting, so outside shots I usually try to do on a slightly cloudy day when it's not too harsh. Indoors is just trying my best. :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the details. I think your pictures look pretty darn good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

